# Nice little accessory (I think)....



## RevJammer (Apr 24, 2012)

I was perusing my local Dollar General and took my customary trip down the "last chance" (clearance) isle. Amid the typical junk, I found this little item.

It's a velcro "tie" (strap) 8" long and 1/2" wide, designed for use on computer cords/wires. I thought this would be a great option for attaching items to the outside of your "BOB" or other pack. These appear to be VERY secure.

Would even be a nice option to attach to "Molle" gear. They come 25 in a pack and I got 2 packs (all they had) for $.50 ea.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

We get alot of those when we get servers in. Great for cable management, and other uses


----------

